# Tea Time



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Coffee is good, but a good cup of tea is hard to beat. How many other tea junkies are here? I'm currently enjoying a nice cup of earl grey. mmmm.... Here is a little pic of a cupboard I have in my office:










:tea:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I am ethnic Chinese and tea is important in my culture. I drink a variety of tea, but my favourites are Chinese tea. I love Iron Buddha or Oh Long.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I am ethnic Chinese and tea is important in my culture. I drink a variety of tea, but my favourites are Chinese tea. I love Iron Buddha or Oh Long.


I really enjoy the black teas from China's Yunnan province. They really seem to match my taste, especially if they are golden. Are the teas you mentioned available online? I always like to try/find new teas.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got into the habit and am buying up all kinds of stuff. Just got a tea press the other week and got a set of tea infusion mugs with some great teas along with it. WOW! Just when I thought I didn't have enough habits? The previous week was committed to buying a new espresso machine and french coffee press, burr grinder and milk frothers. Thank God I bought all de caf stuff or I'd be orbiting the earth by now.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm a big addict to the stuff. For loose leaf I like the Strawberry Kiwi and Gunpowder from Teavana. For in the bag already prepared I like this green tea made by this company i can't think of.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah-- I love chamomile and green teas!


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I just started really getting into teas myself! The only real shop that I frequent here in NJ is a Teavana. Any other good recommendations or places for new teas to try?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

NJ Stogie King said:


> I just started really getting into teas myself! The only real shop that I frequent here in NJ is a Teavana. Any other good recommendations or places for new teas to try?


Aside form Teavana (I hate going into their store but I love their teas) I like these:

Adagio
Adagio Teas

And Rishi (some of these are available at places like Whole Foods)
Rishi Tea: Organic Fair Trade Tea

Teavana has an outstanding Moroccan Mint green tea. I like to sweeten it with a nice honey. Rishi's earl grey tea is really good. Don't waste your money on the earl grey from Teavana.

Edit: The ingenuiTea maker from Adagio is better than the perfect tea maker from Teavana.


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

I have always struggled to find decent teas in my area. Its good to hear everyone's recommendations so I can give them a shot


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

cheese said:


> Aside form Teavana (I hate going into their store but I love their teas) I like these:
> 
> Adagio
> Adagio Teas
> ...


Was sent a ton of these teas from Adagio and they are really really really good. I can't afford another hobby as the ones I have are breaking me,,,but I'm happy!!:banana:


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

That is the problem with this forum you starting picking up hobbies, I have recently taken up wet shaving and woodworking, why not add tea.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I recently started drinking tea regularly. I like chai and various others. 
There is one called Russian Caravan. It is a black tea with a blend of "Yunnan" and "Lapsang Souchong". The Lapsang Souchong has a Latakia scent and flavour. Anyway, I am loving this tea, "a man's tea". This tea has been previously discussed in the Pipe forum. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/249552-tea-latakia-lovers-found.html


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone really watch the temperature of the water? I want to invest in a teapot with a thermometer, however I really don't know if it is worth it! Any suggestions?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Terrier said:


> I recently started drinking tea regularly. I like chai and various others.
> There is one called Russian Caravan. It is a black tea with a blend of "Yunnan" and "Lapsang Souchong". The Lapsang Souchong has a Latakia scent and flavour. Anyway, I am loving this tea, "a man's tea". This tea has been previously discussed in the Pipe forum.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/249552-tea-latakia-lovers-found.html


The Lapsang Souchong I got from Teavana had no other flavors than pine and smoke. I ended gave to a friend to try. I told him if he didn't like it to just through it away which I'm pretty sure he did. Maybe I just tried the wrong brand?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

NJ Stogie King said:


> Does anyone really watch the temperature of the water? I want to invest in a teapot with a thermometer, however I really don't know if it is worth it! Any suggestions?


I have to make most of my tea (black, green, or otherwise) at the same temperature since all we have is one of those water cooler/heater things at work. I tried adjusting the temps by adding a little cold water and then the hot. It seems to make a difference on some teas but it can't tell any difference on some others.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i used to be a tea freak. a friend of mine works at teavana, and i would give her the money and use her discount. i had a few diferent kinds but my favorite one i cant even tell you what it was.....i told her to make me the most sour (l not like old, but like lip puckering) tea she could. and then thats what i got. when i want more i just tell her the sour one, dont know what all is in it... if anyone want me to find out i can ask her.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Brilliant said:


> That is the problem with this forum you starting picking up hobbies, I have recently taken up wet shaving and woodworking, why not add tea.


Oh damn,,another habit I started years ago with the soaps and razors and brushes et al. I have a long standing interest in woodworking but then if I did that my wife would never see me again. That might be a treat for her.:laugh:


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

Its a vicious cycle I like cigars so i need a humidor so i start woodworking, with the cigars I like coffee get all the coffee gear, well coffee is a lot like tea so now we buy all the tea equipment, not sure where tea leads ill let you know when I find out


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Brilliant said:


> Its a vicious cycle I like cigars so i need a humidor so i start woodworking, with the cigars I like coffee get all the coffee gear, well coffee is a lot like tea so now we buy all the tea equipment, not sure where tea leads ill let you know when I find out


.......ganja.....

j/k


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jcamejo12 said:


> I have been trying to avoid being lured into another hobby.
> I already have cigars, wine, wet shaving, coffee, and leaning into tea :faint2::faint2:
> I wish there was more time in the day to enjoy all my hobbies, sadly there is not..


...yea time, and money (to some this is one in the same)


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I didn't feel like coffee this morning so I went with Teavana's Black Dragon Pearl. I'm on my third cup for the day and loving it. mmmm....










Description from the website:

This fragrant and rare hand-rolled tippy black tea from the Yunnan province unfurls to release a smooth-bodied taste with sweet, chocolaty, and malty undertones. Good for multiple infusions. This is a perfect morning and afternoon tea.

I like to a just a few drops of honey to sweeten it a little more although it doesn't really need it. This is some awesome stuff. I like to think of it as the '64 PAM of the tea world. :smoke:


----------

